# Finding Milorganite Onsale



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I use brickseek and it is normally correct for me in my area. I am heading to a Walmart 22 miles away tomorrow. They have 93 bags for $5.

https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=16794889


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

All $11.57 near me. Never goes on sale near me.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Wish I was a little closer to Columbia... 5 dollars a bag - I'd buy about 20 bags.

There are none on sale in my area.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

This is the first time I caught it onsale, I use miss them by like a day or 2.

I think I will probably get 56 bags as long as I can fit it all.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

True Value use to have a milorganite sale but not last year. It was always $5.99 a bag and I had it shipped to my local store.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Mills has it on sale for $6/bag and someone over at slickdeals said they have been able to get Lowes to price match them before.

https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/milorganite-2500-sq-ft-organic-nitrogen-fertilizer/0000000219450


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Lowe's will price match if you have one in your area. My cheapes local price is a nursery actually which sells it for $9.99. Not too bad.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Lowe's will price match if you have one in your area. My cheapes local price is a nursery actually which sells it for $9.99. Not too bad.


I would print out their weekly ad from Mills and take it to Lowe's. They might not know that one is not close by.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

No discounts near me, all about 12 bucks.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

FWIW, if you can find it on sale near a WalMart near you, Home Depot will price match. That's how I got all my bags last Fall.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

I can never find it out by me for less than about $12 a bag. It's actually usually a bit more than that regular price at my local big box stores.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

No Discounts here. Cheapest is $12.97 at the Home Depot and Lowes.


----------

